

HN - Ranking prognose - voodoochilo

funny idea:
a program that learns what kind of news get high rankings on HN and then evaluates the news you just want to submit with an estimated time and karma value.
======
Tzunamitom
Sounds like a HN Minority Report!

~~~
voodoochilo
scary...

